# Yahoo- Ask Dr. Gott: Misdiagnosis leads to eight years of suffering (The Monterey County Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Gott: I have had stomach and bowel problems for years.View the full article


----------

